# The guys with the buns in their hair.



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 13, 2021)

I just can't stomach the guys with hair buns. I know this makes me sound like an old goat, who calls them, 'whippersnappers", but to me it's gross. I just saw a guy in the supermarket, who had this huge "Afro" type mound of hair with a bun in the back. I can understand the ripped jeans,( hey, I had bell bottoms), but I can't take the buns. I want this fad to be over.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

I am not being mean or rude, but I can't tolerate hair buns on men.  I just don't get it.  They wanted long hair, didn't they?!?  So, why in a bun?

Totally confused.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 13, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I just can't stomach the guys with hair buns. I know this makes me sound like an old goat, who calls them, 'whippersnappers", but to me it's gross. I just saw a guy in the supermarket, who had this huge "Afro" type mound of hair with a bun in the back. I can understand the ripped jeans,( hey, I had bell bottoms), but I can't take the buns. I want this fad to be over.


Is this what you're talking about ? I don't like it either. Looks kinda dirty and "unkept".


----------



## fatboy (Sep 13, 2021)

noticed Aarron Rodgers had one in an interview yesterday.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2021)

Like everything else new, I found it strange at first but I'm over it. I don't think it's a bad look.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Like everything else new, I found it strange at first but I'm over it. I don't think it's a bad look.


My stepson's hair is longgggggggggg and stringy.  Dirty as heck too.  My husband came in the other day and told me that when he hugged him... he about passed out.  His is down to his waist or longer by now.  I haven't seen him in months.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 13, 2021)

fatboy said:


> noticed Aarron Rodgers had one in an interview yesterday.




Hmm...he lost 31-3...do you think there is a connection?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 13, 2021)

And I'm very surprised at this post because women are always going on about how much they like men's buns.  What?  Oh, I see.  

Yes, that is different.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Hmm...he lost 31-3...do you think there is a connection?


Has Aaron always looked so scruffy?  I am not a fan of the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 13, 2021)

It's every where,  the long hair, do not like it at all, add guys not good at keeping it clean...


----------



## Judycat (Sep 13, 2021)

They can wear their hair any way they want as long as they don't stand in the aisles at Wal Mart reading every package label on the bread.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 13, 2021)

Call me "old fashioned" but when my hair begins to bunch up over my ears, and hang over my shirt collar, it's time to visit the barber.  I can't understand how some of these guys today keep from getting a head full of fleas....and these "afro" braids hanging way down over their shoulders.....how do they manage to keep their scalps from growing bugs?


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2021)

We and not just Americans, don't give a damn what we look like. Unshaven, face piercing's, face tattoos and hairstyles resembling pineapples on their heads


----------



## senior chef (Sep 13, 2021)

Though I don't care for men's hair buns, it's a big improvement over the fad of facial tattoos and ear lobe piercings which are so stretched out that you could drive  '56' Buick through them. That gives me the creeps.


----------



## Della (Sep 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Like everything else new, I found it strange at first but I'm over it. I don't think it's a bad look.


Well that's me, too. The buns don't bother me anymore, and I've gotten past the earrings everywhere, lip rings and even nose studs that look like boogies hanging out.  I'm used to ripped jeans and tops so tight they show every bulge and ripple.  What I simply can't get used to is "yoga pants" which will always look to me like someone, "walking in her winter underwear."


----------



## katlupe (Sep 13, 2021)

They don't bother me, but I will be interested to see how they wear their hair when they lose most of it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

Judycat said:


> They can wear their hair any way they want as long as they don't stand in the aisles at Wal Mart reading every package label on the bread.


OMG. you made me LOL!!!


----------



## Shero (Sep 13, 2021)

As long as the hair is clean and tidy, buns do not worry me. My handsome pirate husband wears one on long sailing trips. When he needs a shampoo, he dives into the ocean!


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2021)

If your hygiene is a 10 then I can dig a man-bun.

Otherwise, when I see
a man bun, I see this:
...Just joking


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 13, 2021)

I do not care which hairstyles people choose. It should be clean, though.


----------



## win231 (Sep 13, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Call me "old fashioned" but when my hair begins to bunch up over my ears, and hang over my shirt collar, it's time to visit the barber.  I can't understand how some of these guys today keep from getting a head full of fleas....and these "afro" braids hanging way down over their shoulders.....how do they manage to keep their scalps from growing bugs?


In my teens, I heard the same nonsense - older dolts telling me how "Dirty" my shoulder-length hair must be.
One friend of my mom's got embarrassed when she asked me how often I shampoo my hair (my mother talked her into asking me).
I replied, _"Every day."_
She said, _"Ooooops, that's more often than I shampoo mine."_
Then, I asked her, _"How often do you brush your teeth?"_
My mom started cursing me & I laughed.

How do you suppose women with long hair keep their scalps from growing bugs?


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 13, 2021)

Another vote for CLEAN HAIR! What creeps me out are Dredlocks. And I don’t mean it in a racial way because there are a lot of NON African American men affecting that style. Once I had to stand close behind a guy with them in an airport line way before Social Distancing. It was disgusting.


----------



## Della (Sep 14, 2021)

win231 said:


> In my teens, I heard the same nonsense - older dolts telling me how "Dirty" my shoulder-length hair must be.
> One friend of my mom's got embarrassed when she asked me how often I shampoo my hair (my mother talked her into asking me).
> I replied, _"Every day."_
> She said, _"Ooooops, that's more often than I shampoo mine."_
> ...


I had the same problem.  I once got called into an office while in college because my hair was "unkempt."  It was very long and had some natural curl, so it was a little bit wild looking, but I washed it every day and combed it often. 

Our whole generation  got the "dirty hippie" label by women who had their hair done at salons once a week and did nothing to it in between but smooth over the top and add a layer of hairspray.  Our faded jeans and tie died shirts were washed every day, while their tidy wool suits and dresses were sent to the cleaners once a year.  We might have looked sloppy, but we were, and still are, the _cleanest_ generation ever.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2021)

If only I had enough hair to put it a bun, Afro, corn rolls, anything..  
I did have lots of hair in my teens and supported a nice DA (ducks ass hair style. So there is that..


----------



## Ronni (Sep 14, 2021)

3 of my 4 boys had long hair in their 20s. And I’m taking REALLY long, well past their shoulder blades. It was always clean and luxurious, thick and healthy just like mine.

When their each, over time, decided to sport a short cut, they specifically went to a hairdresser that had an affiliation with Locks of Love, so they could donate their hair. I was touched.

One of them has since grown his back some. He’s mid 30’s now, Software Developer, sharp dresser, looks killer in a suit!!  and he will put his hair up in a top knot most days.

I love man buns! And honestly, I think it’s sexist to discourage long hair on men. We don’t discourage short hair on women. Also, as someone who had long hair for 30+ years, It was so convenient to throw my hair up in a bun, sometimes a messy one, when it got in the way. Why can’t men have that same convenience?


----------



## Shero (Sep 14, 2021)

Man buns existed since the beginning of time. A tip for some men though, if the hair on top is thin, do not have the bun, does not look so good


----------



## Judycat (Sep 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> OMG. you made me LOL!!!


I am against them wearing actual buns in their hair. I know hypoglycemia can drive you nuts, but put the buns in a bag guys.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 15, 2021)

Corporate dress codes notwithstanding, to each his own. Either tow the corporate image line or keep updating your resume. Your choice.












www.coolmenshair.com/black-man-bun/

www.dappermane.com/black-man-bun/

www.ourhairstyle.com/black-man-bun/

www.quora.com/why-do-black-men-wear-braids

www.thatgrapejuice.net/2016/12/hot-topic-bemoans-feminization-black-men-media/

www.npr.org/2017/05/27/530009158/man-weaves-the-game-changer-for-balding-men

www.city-data.com/forum/hair-care/1163314-do-black-guys-wear-extensions-their.html

www.businessinsider.com/weaves-are-the-next-trend-in-mens-grooming-2019-9

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_American_hair

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afro-textured_hair

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_hair_integrations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreadlocks

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crochet_braids

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braid_(hairstyle)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornrows

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afro_puffs

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jheri_curl


----------

